# Saudi salary offer



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

Good day,

I have been offered a single residency position in Saudi. I have a few questions regarding the offer and if it would be sufficient as I intend to bring my wife and school-going daughters over as well as soon as possible.

The offer consists of a base salary of 7000 USD with an allowance / Over Base: 65 % of Base Salary in Saudi Riyals (SAR) – the allowance is to cover accommodation, food and local transportation. As can be seen I need to cover accommodation, food and local transportation. Would this offer be enough to sustain a family of four? I have heard that schooling can be expensive.

My second question is that I have an option of working in a remote area (without family). How far are these areas from the cities, would I be able to commute on a daily basis if my family resides within a town. The remote areas are Wasit, Khursaniyah, KAUST & Thuwal, Khuraiz, Shaybah.

Your assistance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

RudyD said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have been offered a single residency position in Saudi. I have a few questions regarding the offer and if it would be sufficient as I intend to bring my wife and school-going daughters over as well as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


If you have been offered single residency how do you expect to bring your family?? Its not your decision its your sponsor/employers if its allowed

Khursaniyah is about 1.5 hrs north of Dahran/Khobar, just a big gas plant, thus you need to be aware driving in saudi is dangerous, you really want to be in a 4x4 for road prescence etc, the road fatality figure is horrific, I wouldnt like to be on a long journey everyday, the odds would not be good.
Not sure about the other places. I didnt live in Saudi but travelled from Bahrain occasionally. Sorry cant advise about costs.
Think long & hard
rgds


----------



## RudyD (May 29, 2013)

kevinthegulf said:


> If you have been offered single residency how do you expect to bring your family?? Its not your decision its your sponsor/employers if its allowed
> 
> Khursaniyah is about 1.5 hrs north of Dahran/Khobar, just a big gas plant, thus you need to be aware driving in saudi is dangerous, you really want to be in a 4x4 for road prescence etc, the road fatality figure is horrific, I wouldnt like to be on a long journey everyday, the odds would not be good.
> Not sure about the other places. I didnt live in Saudi but travelled from Bahrain occasionally. Sorry cant advise about costs.
> ...


Thanks Kevin. I was advised that I could apply for visas for my family once I receive my own permanent residency visa (at my own cost of course). Your information regarding the driving conditions is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Rudy
Hopefully someone from KSA can advise about visas and sorting it yourself, I honestly dont know, but I would make sure its in writing, even then only beleive half of it.
If you operate on the principle that if there lips are moving there lying, you wont go far wrong
rgds Kev


----------

